# Erste Schritte in Photoshop



## Smoove (11. September 2003)

*First steps...how to...?* 

Hi, also ich arbeite sehr oft mit MM FW MX (Macromedia Fireworks MX) und kenn mich mit Bildbearbeitung auch schon gut aus.

Jetzt bin ich auf Photoshop umgestiegen und Baaaam ich komm nicht klar.
Die Bedienung ist komplett anders und ich muss für jeden kleinen Schritt eine neue Ebene anlegen, was bei Fireworks nicht der Fall ist.

Und richtige Vektoren gibt es auch nicht.
Hab mir jetzt die PS BIBEL 7 angeschafft.

Ich will so schnell wie möglich geile Sachen in PS entwerfen und mit Imageready auch klarkommen.
Wie bzw. wo soll ich anfangen? Soll ich stur immer nur Tuts durchmachen?

Wie habt ihr angefangen oder würdet ihr nochmal anfangen, bitte hlp help help.
Bin Schüler, hab wenig Zeit für GFX, möchte so schnell wie möglich einsteigen.
TIPS, TIPS und nochmal TIP bitte Leute, Danke im voraus! PEaace    
(....sorry für den Roman hehe...)


----------



## Michael Och (11. September 2003)

Naja..da du ja anscheinend viel Erfahrung mit GFX'en hast, empfehl ich dir, das du mal alle Werkzeuge und Filter ausprobierst, vielleicht einen kleinen Blick auf die Help-Datei werfen und dann hat sich das, mach dich mit den Farbtönen und den Farbstufen (Graustufen, RPG etc..). Dann erstelle Bilder und abermals Bilder.
Und wenn du irgendwo wirklich nicht mehr draus kommst, kannst du ja hier mal die Suchfunktion starten  
Und das mit den Ebenen muss nicht umbedingt sein.

Und hier unter der Sektion Tutorials bei Videotutorials findest du einen ganzen Haufen einfacher und verständlicher, nützlicher Tutorials ohne lange Geschichten zu lesne.
Aber ich denke mal, das aller wichtigste ist mit den Werkzeugen umzugehen. Obwohl du mit den Filtern auch viele schöne Dinge machen kannst.
Viel erfolg!
Mfg
Michael 'Kingax' Och alias horroRkid


----------



## Smoove (12. September 2003)

Jo , danke mann. Echt nice von dir für die Tips.

Los Leute, wenn ihr schon so Photoshopgeil seid, dann erklärt mir und gebt bitte mit viel viel tips hehe danke 

EDIT:

Ach ja, mir gehts besonders um WebDesign und da verwendet man in PS schonmal so 200 - 1000 Ebenen, habe ich mir sagen lassen


----------



## Mythos007 (12. September 2003)

Hallo Smoove,

zunächst ließ Dir bitte unsere Netiquette noch einmal in aller Ruhe durch;
insbesondere möchte ich Dich auf den Punkt (12) aufmerksam machen.

=> .:Unsere Netiquette:.

Danach solltest Du Dir diese beiden Seiten genau durchlesen um Dich
mit den Grundfunktionen von Photoshop und dem Webdesign ein wenig
vertrauter zu machen.
 => .: Photoshopgrundlagen :.
 => .: Photoshopgrundlagen die II´te :.
Danach sehen wir dann weiter ...

In diesem Sinne bis dann dann euer Mythos


----------



## zirag (12. September 2003)

Hi Smoove ,Ich bin auch ein "Umsteiger".
Ich bin vor ca. einem Monat von Ulead Photo Impact 8.0 auf PhotoShop 7 umgestiegen und bin auch erst nicht durchgestiegen.

Also als erstes hab ich viele viele Tuts gemacht und mich hier angemeldet 
und wenn ich was nicht wusste : 1. Suchen 2. fragen 

Ich komm nun SUPER mit PhotoShop zurecht 
also üben , üben , üben !


----------



## subzero (12. September 2003)

Ich bin der Meinung, das wenn du konkrete Vorstellungen von einem deiner Projekte hast, du einfach drauf los versuchen solltest, kommste nich weiter,? sucht du ein Tut oder fragst nach. Mit jedem Projekt steigt dein Erfahrungs grad, denn mal muss due vielelicht was mit Kanälen machen oder Pfaden und nicht nur mit Ebenen...

Das is so mein Tipp: Erstelle einfach so viele Wallpaper wie es geht.


----------



## Smoove (12. September 2003)

Hey, danke Leute. Nett von euch, danke für alle Antworten und bleibt mal easy hehe  

Ich wred einfach mal richtig üben


----------



## Michael Och (12. September 2003)

Jop. Gut so  

Achja für Webdesign würd ich wenn ich du wäre noch ein Gratis 3D Programm wie Gmax zulegen, da man durch 3D Grafiken und Renderign auch schöne Photoshopsachen zaubern kann. (zb. gute Header oder so  )


----------

